# Narrow Gauge BS



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I started with one of Andrè Schofield's acrylic forms to build up the inner frame of the boxcar.

Next, I added some cast ends that I got from Bob McCown over at LSC.

I glued on some Evergreen siding, a few "T" pieces for the outside bracing, and some other styrene bits. Then I built up some doors from styrene, and ladders out of brass rod and styrene, formed some steps from brass strips, and put on a wood roofwalk. The only commercial parts are trucks, couplers, air valves, lift bars, and brake wheel.

I got some decals for Andy Clarke's Bluestone Southern. Some may say the color is not quite prototypical, but I think that's just BS. Since Andy models standard gauge, the data may not be quite accurate; again, it's just BS.






































Anyway, I'm quite pleased to have a BS boxcar running on the J&B.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

You had me going with the "BS" part! I guess I'm guilty of jumping to conclusions about what the "BS" stood for! It looks great!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 11 Jul 2010 05:02 PM 
You had me going with the "BS" part! I guess I'm guilty of jumping to conclusions about what the "BS" stood for! It looks great!
Uhh, Birmingham Southern? http://www.tstarinc.com/birmingham/index.html

Great looking boxcar!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I normally associate BS with something else too! 

Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 11 Jul 2010 05:02 PM 
You had me going with the "BS" part! I guess I'm guilty of jumping to conclusions about what the "BS" stood for! It looks great!
Same as Steve said... but ya it a great looking car now that I ck'ed on the post to see what the BS stood for... .. laf. Good saleman...


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

You even got the Dutch guy on his wrong feet with the BS... 

Luckily it just turned out to be a great looking scratch build boxcar instead (although, that clean white just screams for some weathering!!!) 
Very nice job!


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, 

Very, Very nice - as usual. 

Mike


----------

